# Puppy doesnt like being left alone!! HELP



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I am a new member and need your help/suggestions.

We got a puppy cocker spaniel 2 weeks ago and whilst she is very good with basic commands and toilet training (except when left alone) she has a problem when we leave her in her crate whilst we pop to the shops. 

She does not fear her crate and often spends her time sleeping or playing in there but as soon as the crate door is closed she will howl so loud that it sounds like a baby screaming.

Yesterday morning we thought we had a breakthrough as she didnt howl when the door was closed and when we returned 45 mins later from shopping she was quiet and awake.
Then yesterday evening my partner dropped me at the station so we left her in the crate again (letting her go to the toilet before we left) when he returned she was quiet but she had gone to the toilet (number 2) in her crate.

Is there something we are doing wrong and will the puppy eventually tire herself out from all that howling? 

She is adorable otherwise (nearly 3 months) but we really need a soloution for her constant howling when left in the crate. We did attempt to leave her out of the crate whilst we were out but then she started going to the toilet in the corner of the lounge!!!

Any suggestions are more than welcome

Thanks in advance

Chezza79


----------



## kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

Most dogs would rather be left to roam around to be honest, I find the best way is to section off an area where the dog can be left out of the crate (not on carpet)

I had a similar problem with my bulldog when I first got it and would constantly bark loudly if it was left alone downstairs. My solution was a teddy with my scent on and an old t-shirt left in its bed.

I think it's just a sign of lonelyness with honestly nobody likes you just need to deal with it. I left our's in the kitchen/dinning room as it had wood flooring so any mess would be easy to clear but I put paper down as that's what it was taught to mess on.


----------



## alexttrott (Aug 28, 2009)

Look at this pic


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We leave our pups and dogs in the kitchen while we are out and so far we have had no mess


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

You could just leave her to free roam in a section of the house e.g with our pup she may get the roam of the kitchen and dining room where her cage is, or gradually get your puppy used to being left alone by leaving her in the crate and going into another room for 5 minutes, then 10 etc etc. Don't make fussy goodbyes or when you come back in. Also, some dogs like the radio on as it seems like somebody in the house.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Is the crate the correct size for her? If it's too large then some dogs don't feel secure within that environment.

Try leaving her in the crate with the door closed whilst your doing things around the house.

Try exercising the dog before leaving it in the crate.


Never use the crate in a negative form (punishment)

Where is your crate located in the house? This is important too.

Where does your dog sleep at night? Hoping you will say in the crate!


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

cover one end of the crate with a blanket or sheet,this makes them feel more secure,leave the tv or radio on,a nice big marrow bone from the butchers,only give the bone when you leave,pup will soon learn you putting it in the crate n leaving means a nice reward,my 2 little ones will go in theirs and sit looking at me for a treat,lol cheeky monkeys


----------

